# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Τι πουλι μου προτείνετε να πάρω ;

## rafa

συγνωμη παιδια που δεν εγραφα επειδη ειχα διαγωνισματα.αποφασισα να παρω δυο καρδερινες λετε να τεριαξοουνε με την μαγια;α επεισης ποσο λετε να μου βγει το [πακετο];

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ραφαήλ οι καρδερίνες είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πουλιά από τους παπαγάλους. Δεν γίνεται να ταιριάξουν με κάποια έννοια  ::  Επίσης, έχουν πολλές απαιτήσεις και θα πρέπει να είσαι 10000% σίγουρος ότι οι καρδερίνες είναι πράγματα εκτροφής (δηλαδή γεννημένες στο κλουβί) και όχι πιασμένες από τη φύση. Πήγαινε στην ενότητα των Ιθαγενών στο φόρουμ να διαβάσεις πάρα πάρα πολύ πριν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο βήμα.

----------


## rafa

οντος θελει πολλα. ημουνα αναμεσα σε καρδερινα παραδισια και σπουργιτια(ισως και καναρινια)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι εννοείς σπουργίτια; Τα σπουργίτια δεν είναι κατοικίδια.....Πως τα πας με την εξημέρωση της; Θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις λίγο πριν πάρεις άλλο πουλάκι καθώς ο παπαγάλος έχει ήδη μεγάλη ευθύνη και απαιτεί αρκετό από το χρόνο σου!

----------


## rafa

εχω μαθει οτι πουλανε και σπουργιτια(μονο ανθρωπους δεν πουλανε).η εκπαιδευση παει καλα αλλα με φοβατε.

ααα επισης μπορειτε να μου προτεινεται καποιο πτηνο κυριως μικρο (οχι μονο παπαγαλους)για να δω τι μου τεργιαζει καλυτερα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και να πουλάνε σπουργίτια στατιστικά θα είναι πουλιά πιασμένα από τη φύση. 

Θα σε συνηθίσει με τον καιρό μην ανησυχείς!  :winky:  

Από πτηνά μικρού μεγέθους υπάρχουν τα διάφορα είδη καναρινιών ή σπίνων. Μπες στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες του φόρουμ να δεις είδη και ράτσες και όταν δεις κάτι που να σου αρέσει το συζητάμε στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το θέμα ήταν πριν εδώ 

Βοήθεια για την εξημέρωση παπαγάλου

και μεταφέρθηκε στο παρών!

----------


## rafa

απο οτι εψαξα μου αρεσει ο σπινος ,η γαλαζοπαπαδιτσα,ο φλωρος και και καποια ειδη καναρινων πολουνται;εχουν διατροφικες δυσκολιες;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος φλώροι πωλούνται αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι πουλιά εκτροφής και όχι πιασμένα. Όταν λες σπίνος τι εννοείς; Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη σπίνων (finches δηλαδή). Η γαλαζοπαπαδίτσα δεν ξέρω αν πωλείται και μπορεί να ζήσει σε κλουβί, περίμενε και κάποιους εμπειρότερους να σου πουν. Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις βέβαια ότι τα πουλάκια που κοιτάζεις δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις εκτός κλουβιού ή να τα χαϊδεύεις κλπ. όπως οι παπαγάλοι!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Πρέπει να κάτσεις και να σκεφτείς τι θέλεις,τι σε αντιπροσωπεύει και γιατί το θέλεις!όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με τα χρήματα που μπορείς να δώσεις και δεν εννοώ αγοράς εννοώ τα χρήματα που χρειάζεται για μία σωστή και όμορφη διαβίωση που θα έχει το πουλάκι που θα αποφασίσεις να πάρεις..οπως και εμείς θέλουμε να έχουμε τα καλύτερα για τον εαυτό μας πρέπει να προσφέρουμε οτι καλύτερο μπορούμε και στους <φίλους> μας...αλλες απαιτήσεις εχει μια καρδερίνα και άλλες το καναρίνι..πχ το κλουβί,η τροφή κτλ..ολα αυτά ειναι πράγματα που πρέπει να σκεφτείς και μιας και εισαι μέλος του greekbirdclub εχεις μια ανοιχτή εγκυκλοπαίδεια με ενα κλικ...διαβάζεις και αποφασίσεις μονος σου...εγω έχω άλλα γούστα και ο καθένας κατι διαφορετικό στο μυαλό του...μονος σου θα πάρεις αυτην την απόφαση γιατι εσυ θα το φροντίζεις!!!

 Όσον αφορά το σπουργίτι...τι να πούμε...είμαι σύμφωνος σε ότι λέει η Κωνσταντίνα...δεν εχω ακούσει οτι κάποιος στην Ελλάδα κάνει εκτροφή...Βασικά δεν ειχα ακούσει ποτε οτι πουλάνε τέτοια πουλάκια...

----------


## rafa

για φλωρους πληρ. δεν εχει πολλες αλλα λενε οτι ειναι ευκολο πουλι .μαλον καναρινι θα παρω

----------


## jk21

Ραφαηλ να σε ρωτησω ,ποιο απο ολα αυτα θεωρεις οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο πουλι ,να διαχειριστεις με την πειρα και τις οικονομικες δυνατοτητες που εχεις και αν ειναι καποιο συγκεκριμενο 

πες μας σε παρακαλω ,ποια ειναι τα βασικα που χρειαζεται στην καθημερινη του διαβιωση

----------


## rafa

Ξερω οτι ολα τα πουλια εχουν ενα βαθμο δυσκολιας και οτι χριαζοντε μεγαλο κλουβι βιταμινες καθημερηνη καθαριοτητακ.λ.π.ειμαι προθυμος να τα δωσω αυτα και περισσοτερα ,εχω κολλησει αναμεσα σε φλωρο ή καναρινι

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν θελω να σε αποτρεψω απο κατι αλλα φανταζομαι πολυ συντομα θα περασεις καπου,θα πας φανταρος κλπ..ποιος θα φροντιζει τα πουλακια?καταλαβαινω την θεληση σου και πιστευω πως φροντιζεις σωστα τα πουλακια αλλα πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε και το αμμεσο μελλον.οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με ''ευκολο'' η ''δυσκολο'' πουλι μια χαρα θα τα καταφερει αν μελετησει.οποτε αν τελικα αποφασισεις να παρεις νεο πουλακι θα πρεπει απο πριν να ξερεις τι χρειαζεται χρονο,χωρο,χρηματα και μετα αποφασιζεις.

----------

